# Senior Prom 2009



## Just 1 More (May 3, 2009)

Her last Prom


----------



## stev (May 3, 2009)

Frank she looks like you .


----------



## 00Beau (May 3, 2009)

Nice pics, my youngest went last night, she is a junior. They grow up too fast!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoss (May 3, 2009)

They do grow fast.  Bet it seems like yesterday, she was just a baby.  She's grown into a beutiful young woman.  Congrats to you and your wife.

Hoss


----------



## kevincox (May 3, 2009)

Now I see why young guys like Florida!


----------



## robertyb (May 3, 2009)

stev said:


> Frank she looks like you .



You need glasses.   

Nice looking gal you have there. Makes an old man like me wish he were young again.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2009)

You have a beautiful daughter Frank!!!!! Im glad I got another 16 yrs before I gotta do this with mine  Thanks for sharin that moment with us


----------



## Just 1 More (May 3, 2009)

robertyb said:


> You need glasses.
> 
> Nice looking gal you have there. Makes an old man like me wish he were young again.



I was thinking the same thing 

Yes.. They do grow up WAY to fast


----------



## Just 1 More (May 3, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> You have a beautiful daughter Frank!!!!! Im glad I got another 16 yrs before I gotta do this with mine  Thanks for sharin that moment with us



It comes in the blink of an eye and you sit back wondering what the heck happened


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2009)

Just 1 More said:


> It comes in the blink of an eye and you sit back wondering what the heck happened



I already am, and she's only 2 1/2


----------



## ltibbit1 (May 3, 2009)

Wow....she is pretty!!! I was at my senior prom 9 yrs ago..time sure changes things!!!


----------



## leo (May 4, 2009)

Beautiful young lady, thanks for sharing her prom pics with us again  ..... I know you and the wife are proud


----------



## Dagger (May 4, 2009)

If my date looked like that I would be smiling more than those boys are! Also hope that style dress is "out of style"when my 2 get that age.


----------



## Doyle (May 4, 2009)

I just don't understand it.   I went to high school with about 1200 other kids (back in the mid 70's).   There were maybe 2 or 3 that looked that good in the whole class.   Why didn't girls look that good back then?   Boys today have it way too good.


----------



## doublelungdriller (May 10, 2009)

very pretty. i hope they had a great time.


----------



## redneckcamo (May 10, 2009)

great pics mann ! absolutely beautiful !... makes me think back some .... my girls graduated ...07,08 and it seems like last week ..... now one is in college an the young one is in love an they are grown but still my babies ...... thanx for sharing a great moment in your life with all of us woodyites !!


----------



## riprap (May 10, 2009)

I think girls did look like that when I went to school, but the ones that did didn't pay me any attention. I took my date to lake allatoona the day of the prom. Must be why it took me another 10 years to find a wife. Fishing and hunting makes a good man, but not a good boyfriend.


----------



## Artmom (May 10, 2009)

*Good grief!*

They are all beautiful! Oh how I wish I were that young again. Geez, I never looked like that! What do ya'll feed those girls/young ladies?


----------



## BIG PAPA (Jun 2, 2009)

women like that I am moving to georgia if my wife ever leaves me.


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 2, 2009)

I was looking at this and saw the 2nd picture and then the last and I was thinking...

  WOW, those boys sure did age a lot in one night...

 Real purty girls though and as a Dad I know you are proud.


----------



## CAL (Jun 2, 2009)

stev said:


> Frank she looks like you .




naaaahhhhhh,she looks much better than that joker!!!
She is beautiful Frank,you already know what I think.Thanks for letting us see her all growed!Tell Melissa I said hello and good luck!Tell that ole boy to be real careful too.


----------



## Bobhica (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm just thankful I have 3 boys!  Gorgeous young lady you've raised there!


----------



## one3 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am dreading when my little girl gets old enough to even think about boys. I'm glad she has two older brothers. I bet you have had to beat the boys back. Good job raising her.


----------



## dusty80 (Jun 5, 2009)

.......She musta took after her Ma!!!


----------

